# asan



## Qcumber

What does *asan *mean in the following ditty?

Halá! asan ang itlóg / masaráp yang balót / pag buwán ay bilóg / lálò ná’t dî makatúlog.
My try:
He! ____ the egg / the balot is tasty / when the moon is full / particularly when you can’t sleep 

P.S. The balót is a duck's egg boiled when the foetus is half-developed.


----------



## redwine

asan is the clipped form of nasaan.  the 'pag' there is the clipped form of 'kapag'.


----------



## Qcumber

redwine said:


> asan is the clipped form of nasaan. the 'pag' there is the clipped form of 'kapag'.


Thanks a lot.
So
asan ang itlog = Násaán ang itlóg? "Where is the egg?"


----------

